# Skinny Chihuahua



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I went to see my neighbour today to see if she still had her Chihuahua for sale. She does woo hoo.... however she still waiting for someone to come up tonight to view her.
I got to play with her for a little while, sh seems really skinny..... like I can physically see her spine. her waist is really skinny, and her belly seemed bloated and hard but I could feel the rib cage..... 

Is that normal for a 3lb Chihuahua? or do you think there is something wrong?

I asked whats shes fed on and she said pedigree...... but she eats the cat food then her own food...... if that were true surely she wouldnt be skinny like she is......


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

mcsmichelles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I went to see my neighbour today to see if she still had her Chihuahua for sale. She does woo hoo.... however she still waiting for someone to come up tonight to view her.
> I got to play with her for a little while, sh seems really skinny..... like I can physically see her spine. her waist is really skinny, and her belly seemed bloated and hard but I could feel the rib cage.....
> ...


maybe she has worms? or maybe she finds it hard to put on weight... hope you get her.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like she has worms and is malnourished. Pedigree is crap it is literally like feeding additives and e numbers plus a bit of corn 
She needs a good quality diet and worming


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I think some dogs just tend to be skinny. 

Paige is 2lb 14oz at 7 months and ive had her 3 weeks, on great food and she just does not gain weight. She is a little nervous still but eats loads!

Sounds like this chi could need worming and a better food.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

rache said:


> I think some dogs just tend to be skinny.
> 
> Paige is 2lb 14oz at 7 months and ive had her 3 weeks, on great food and she just does not gain weight. She is a little nervous still but eats loads!


I agree, some dogs just tend toward the skinny side. My Roo is the same way. A really skinny bean, almost a little too skinny, I think, although my vet says she is fine. She eats good, just never gains anything. I think I could overfeed her and she still wouldn't gain.

Regarding this chi, worms do seem possible.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

It sounds like worms.
My 16 year old chi has always been on the skinny side and weighs 3 pounds.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't be over concerned, really. She is probably just built that way. All of my girls are very thin, and they eat plenty. They would eat all day if I let them. Even the lil belly may be perfectly normal for her. I would just switch her food if you get her to something better, and if she doesn't gain, then that's just the way she is made.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A trip to the vet to check her for worms would be in order.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

mcsmichelles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I went to see my neighbour today to see if she still had her Chihuahua for sale. She does woo hoo.... however she still waiting for someone to come up tonight to view her.
> I got to play with her for a little while, sh seems really skinny..... like I can physically see her spine. her waist is really skinny, and her belly seemed bloated and hard but I could feel the rib cage.....
> ...



I want to say NO that is not normal for a 3lb chihuahua. I have 2lb 8 oz chihuahua and you cant see that on him at all..You can feel it on some chihuahua but some are build slim but not skinny where you can jsut look and see the rib and all...if i were you i would hope to get that chihuahua and get the food in him or her..cat food i not good for dogs makes them sick with runny poop...good luck


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely agree some Chi's are naturally skinny. I was so worried about Maya when we brought her home...thought she was SO skinny. Granted she wasn't fed great food at ALL but I got her up 2-3oz & she looked great. haha Still could see & feel her spine though but she was nearing getting on the overweight side for her build. We can see/feel Maxies spine too but he's not too skinny. I think it has a lot to do with having no fat due to the raw diet whereas he used to have a LOT of padding (2lbs worth which is a LOT for such a small guy!). I don't think her problem is having no padding if she is fed Pedigree though...


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

mmm thanks guys, I will definatly be taking her to the vets if I get her..... fingers crossed she doesnt sell tonight so I can have her


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best of luck! Still crossing my fingers that you get her.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Sounds like she has worms and is malnourished. Pedigree is crap it is literally like feeding additives and e numbers plus a bit of corn
> She needs a good quality diet and worming


this was my 1st thought also.
Worms will make the tummy bloated.
Can you get a pic of her?


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

No not got a photo of her.... I wish Id taken one on my phone now though


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

what happened did you get her????


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AJ is very skinny! he's very petite some Chi's especially the non cobby types can be very thin.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

we need an update here?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes did you get her?


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I have been checking regularly to see if you got her too x
please put us out of our misery lol


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

No not got her yet...... I knocked round last night (about 7pm) and her husband answered the door and said she was out, when I asked if the puppy had sold or was still available he said he didnt know and that needed to speak to her....

So looks like a no I guess shes more interested in the money in one go rather than in 2 or 3 instaallments......................


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Well the bloating of the tummy reminds me of warms but really I don't know. Kizzie is SUPER skinny and is a bag of bones but she's fed daily and eats like a pig when she can lol so that's just her body type. If her tummy was bloated I would be a bit concerned but hers isn't. Maybe all this little one needs is a good vet visit and deworming.


----------



## chihuahua24 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi r u not to say but do she still have any puppy left .. if so r u from philadelphia


----------

